# Importance of HubCentric Rings.



## codesniper1313 (Jun 6, 2009)

If you don't have hubcentric rings to center your wheels, stop, order them now. They are the most important thing to get when you buy aftermarket rims. 
Today I had my front left wheel FALL OFF while driving because the hubcentric ring had become dislodged and the rim vibrated itself loose. It only took about 10 secs from it starting as a noise to it ending up a grinding halt on a cast iron brake rotor. 
$1000 later, (a set of rotors, wheel bearing, hub, and frame alignment) everything is okay. But all that could have been avoided by making sure that $4 piece of plastic was on correctly. 
Moral of the story, don't make my mistake when you have a discrepancy about your wheel install, make sure EVERYTHING is right. VWs don't use studs and so the entire weight of the wheel sits on the lug bolts. If the wheel is even slightly off center when mounted, no matter how much you torque the bolts, it will loosen and eventually fly off. It's not fun, and it's a bitch to have to explain to your friends when stuff goes south. 
Take my experience and make sure that your wheels are secure and centered, NOW!!!


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Importance of HubCentric Rings. (codesniper1313)*

your lugs were were tightened to spec...?


----------



## codesniper1313 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Importance of HubCentric Rings. (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_your lugs were were tightened to spec...? 

Yeah, close to 90 Ft/lbs.


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

noted.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Importance of HubCentric Rings. (codesniper1313)*

proper seat on lugs?
wrong seat + right tq spec = fail
missing centering ring is possible cause but not very probable. 


_Modified by teutoned at 12:13 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutoned* »_proper seat on lugs?
wrong seat + right tq spec = fail
missing centering ring is possible cause but not very probable. 


+1 the lugs may have been the wrong seat, aftermarket wheels usually use conical seat, and the stock VW ones are ball seat.


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VMRWheels)*

I would have to guess this is more of a lug issue.


----------



## davethebunny (Apr 7, 2008)

That's scary. I just bought some after market wheels and dont have the rings. I need them as my wheels vibrate at freeway speeds. Ill have to make sure I get some....or Get some ball seat lugs.....Would heavy vibration be cause to panic!?


----------

